# Yet Another Router Table Project



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Another Router Table*

Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it 


Download my Sketchup File here: router-table-exploded.skp Use it as you wish at your own risk, It hasn't been tested 

This table will also double as an extension table for the work/miter bench below (another recent project, again based on that damn New Yankee Workshop!)


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


it looks good. the torsion box may be overkill, but if you feel like there is an advantage. go for it, remember that it may get in the way for router mounting.. I am a fan of commercially available tops or just putting 2 layers of MDF together and using a good laminate on top.


----------



## FritzM (Dec 18, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


Welcome to Lumber Jocks. I just finished a router table myself, but a much simpler one. Your's will be great with loads of storage! White Mountain Design has a great step by step of their router table build. On page 2 of their site you will see what motthunter means about clearance room for your router. They incorporated a partial torsion box assembly which may give you some detailing ideas. If you haven't chosen a router yet, I highly recommend the Triton 2.25 (as does Fine Woodworking and many others). In practice, I'm finding it to be a great machine and super functional in the table. Good luck with your table and blog the process with photos!


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


A little off topic….but how do you get your drawings to explode that way in sketchup??

Nice setup by the way


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


Looks like an interesting design. What kind of fence do you plan on using? If you are looking at an
Incra you might want to make it wider.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


Thanks guys,

The torsion box is for the education more than anything, and I'll fine tune the lattice once I know what plate I'm using. I do like that design Fritz. I probably will create that style fence, although those Incra's are nice. BTW, that's a good point Gary, I didn't think about the fact that my router is centered, instead of offset like the incra tables. Maybe I will extend one side some more, just in case . I bought a Milwaukee 5625 router to see if I can get away without a lift.

Ryan: No secret tools unfortunately, I just moved all the components around manually!, although I do constrain them to the Y-axis so I can put them back easily.

Tom


----------



## sawdustroad (Jan 18, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


Good design! Though I just finished mine… http://www.sawdustroad.com/collage.jpg / http://lumberjocks.com/projects/4635

I went with two vertical drawers for bits, and though it is alot of room for bits, I might use a shelf like on your vertical drawers for non-bit accessories/wrenches/collars, etc.. I don't think I'll have the financial means to fill all of those bit spots for quite some time. The commercial table top was given as a gift, and has the insert set way back, inconvenient for quick raise/lower through the door, so I put on the hinge to make adjustments. I also found a very reasonably priced ($9.00) paddle switch from grizzly that I'm about to mount. Next for the fence…


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


ya sawdust, that looks familiar,lol. Like I said… "yet another"  
What was the "strength" issue you mentioned in your project?


----------



## sawdustroad (Jan 18, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Another Router Table*
> 
> Well I figure I'll introduce myself by sharing a new series to document my latest project… yet another router table . This one is… well, will be, a cross between Norm's, chazmonro's here at Lumberjocks, and jasnance's over at Flicker. I liked the idea of trying a torsion box. I also like the idea of a vertical drawer to hang wrenches, inserts, and such. Yes I'm a newb (albeit and old newb), so if anyone sees any errors, or has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Oh, and haven't added the router insert plate yet because I don't have it
> 
> ...


My thought on strength was in the original design, I didn't have straight / single-piece sides, so, on the diagonal, I felt it wouldn't be as strong as the final design. Does that make sense?


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Carcass*

Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


Looks good so far. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


Looks like a great start.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


You have a nice beginning to your table. I will watch your progress. I am thinking about either changing mine out or adding another one (although I am running out of room). So I will be interested in seeing how this one comes out.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


Looks like you are going to end up with one nice cabinet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


Nice start, looking forward to seeing more


----------



## chazmonro (Oct 19, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


Wow, thats going to be sweet… I just read your first blog post, thank for the mention. I really like your mitersaw bench too, thats my next project, I'm tired of cutting on the floor… The hanging wrench drawer is a great idea, I didn't even think of that… for me it would have been nice to have a drawer for my saw blades since my table and saw are one unit. Will your table be on rollers?

Chuck


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Carcass*
> 
> Well as usual I only got about 25% of what I wanted to get done, done. Basically I was able to assemble the carcass. Unfortunately tomorrow is Monday, so it will probably be a week before I get much else done. That damn job… always getting in the way of my work


Very nice. Whats with these darn job things anyway? oh well keep us posted. At least I get to check in at this site every morning as I sit at the PC all day.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Making the router table plate*

OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?










Rugh cut…



finish cuts…


Tomorrow I'll make some holes…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


Check Woodpeckers site to see what rings they offer, and what they supply with their tables.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


Tom,

You have too much time on your hands!!  I cannot ever remember anyone making their own router plates. But go for it. I really don't use any inserts. I run two tables. One has a 1.5" opening for round overs, flush trim bits, ... basically small profile bits. The other table has a 4" opening for my raised panel bit.

To tell the truth after I am seriously thinking about making a table with several replaceable tops and dedicating each top to a specific bit. This saves setup time and they can be stored in a relative small area. I currently have 5 routers so several sit idle a lot of the time anyway.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


This is an ambitious project. I get by with two inserts, like Scott.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


wow that is a great project. i'm looking to build a router table to so its cool to see things like this made. thanks for the post.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


Nice project!
You have to make your own plates, otherwise your milling machine would be sitting idle.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


I made mine out of a piece T6 1/4 plate I didn't access to a mill or I would made my own rings also I cut a 2 1/2" hole I was hoping to later figure out a ring system for it. I repair a friends computer in trade for enough alum to make 2 plates and several rings, he worked at a shop that build custom dragsters parts. so far I been please with mine, I haven't gotten any makes on the wood from the alum like everyone said I would, but if ever became a problem I was just going to put a piece of laminate on it.



Joey


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Making the router table plate*
> 
> OK, slight diversion, I know this overkill, but it is fun. I decided to make my own router plate because I was able to pick up a piece of T6 ( almost 3/8" thick) on the cheap. The plate will be just under 9×12 and I have enough to make either 2 plates and a couple rings, or 1 plate and a bunch of rings. How many of the insert rings do most of you really use? and what sizes?
> 
> ...


Good point about the marks, joey. I think I'll polish it up and wax it, that should prevent most of it. I think I'll draw the line at Anodizing it myself, although … I did find a great site explaining how to do it


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Holy Plate*

Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!







http://blip.tv/play/AbCeFwA










DOH!


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


That is mucho cool. I wish I had that! Plus, I could watch that tool spin for hours….
Bet you could get a sideline making us router plates for cash…I can't seem to spot any that really catch my eye. Some don't even look flat! Yours is nice!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


Tom,

Your talents never cease to amaze me. That is a very nice plate you have made. I can't wait to see the finished table.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


wow that is amazing. i wonder if i have any machinist buddies who could do that. hmm…... great job and thanks for the post!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


Great looking plate. Nice job machining it.


----------



## windpro (Jun 25, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


What kind of milling bit did you use to ream out the shelf on the aluminum hole you cut


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


It is a boring head. Basically a straight vertical bar(boring bar) with a piece of carbide on it is attached to the head. The bar is offset from the centerline of the head in small increments. This was not the best tool to make that shelf with, but it worked. Basically I moved the cutter out 30-50 thousands and plunged to the depth of the shelf. Then did it again, and again, and again…


----------



## windpro (Jun 25, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


I don't have that set up yet and it seems too expensive for me to purchase for such a limited use for me. Thanks for the reply


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


A rotary table would be even better, but I got the cheap import version of the boring head for a whole lot cheaper than the cost of one of those babies.


----------



## windpro (Jun 25, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


I have considered trying to rotate the piece but the plate is just a little too large to rotate between the cutter and the trunk of the mill. Where is a good source for the import version of the boring heads?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Holy Plate*
> 
> Well, the plate making actually went smoother than I thought, although I did forget to drill one hole. The main reason I bought the Milwaukee was to avoid buying a lift. It provides a top access hole to raise and lower the bit… and that is the hole I forgot, DOH!
> 
> ...


I am envious.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Back to WOOD working*

After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…


Gluing up this face frame was pretty straight forward, however the frame is made from cherry from my own property, and that's just plain cool . Even though it has been air drying for a couple years, I have a feeling it still has a pretty high moisture content (no meter). This piece is quarter sawn and has some real nice ray fleck.







Here again I was able to use some of my own maple for the edge banding? around the plywood drawer fronts. It has a couple of knots, but hey… it's shop furniture.







I added some hardware to match the "miter bench" and gave it couple coats of Danish oil. Once the table is complete, it will server double duty as support for the miter saw.







On to the top…


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Great looking design and beautiful job. Is the upper right hand compartment going to have a lift out tool board? Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Tom,

This is coming together nicely. You have used a nice combination of woods in the construction and it looks like you will have plenty of storage space.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


ww;

Really like the layout, and so well done for shop furniture. You guys continue to blow me away with your talents. By the way, the knots give it character.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Nice job,

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


wow nice job tom . way cool to use your own lumber also . i think those knots would have made nice natural edge drawer pulls ! lol great job


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


wow thats coming out nice. I really like the cherry. can't wait to see the whole thing completed.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Great job. Making shop furniture is a great way to get back into it.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Looks great. Nice and precise.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys,

Yes, that is a lift out tool board, it was a last minute design change. I'm not sure how useful it will be, but I sure did waste alot of time on it . 
I can honestly say that everything I've done for last few years has been practice. I built a barn and a shed to practice my framing, and milling, for the "real" house. I made the bench for storage so I had the room to make the router table so I could practice making cabinets by making "shop" cabinets, so I can …


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Great cabinet, and great blog, thanks for posting, the pictures were very clear, and Iloved the idea of using your own wood. How did you mill it? Chainsaw mill?


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Thanks Yettiman,

I looked at a chainsaw mill, but ended up buying a full blown bandsaw mill because of the amount wood on my property. That way If I ever lose my job I can still build my house or sell wood 

BTW, related to your insurance question, I was told that my insurance company would cancel my policy if they found out I had a bandsaw mill. @#*&^%$! insurance companies!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Just checking out all your ambitious projects. A bandsaw mill is to die for..LOL! Just an xpression of envy. But it probably excedes your insurance policy coverage? Can see if it can be seperately covered? The insurance companies also don't like woodburning heat in these situations. Had an aquainance ho made cabinet doors in volume. Lots of saw dust. Suggested he get a woodburning boiler? Said insurance wouldn't cover any wood heating devices.

I have the same old craftsman table saw. LOL!

Are you going to build a building to dry the lumber?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I'm assuming A.D.D. means attention deficit disorder? Have it myself. did you know that Thomas means twin?


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Wow, 1529 days ago. Timely post though, I just moved my unfinished router table out of storage in preparation for the new shop. I having concrete poured next week, FINALLY. Basically my "garage" was becoming a little too professional for a residential neighborhood (I like to work late), so I… bought commercial property?... NOPE, 45 acres in the middle of nowhere. Looks like the "10 year plan" was just about on the money.

I've also seen the shiny object that is CNC. So, I have been pretty heavy into electronics and started building my CNC Milling machine. I've also found myself spending way more time than expected (years) on renewable energies. The new house/shop is off grid with solar power, solar hot water, biodiesel, rainwater harvesting, gardening… no I'm not a hippy, but the cost of grid poles was so high I said what the hell. I'll still have everything I need for a shop, but I don't need to pay the utility company


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

ww_kayak said:


> *Back to WOOD working*
> 
> After my slight diversion into metal working, I'm back to working on the wooden parts of the router table…
> 
> ...


Suggestion? Go all the way commercial and set up a business. Just have to make and sell stuff. You build damned nice small buildings.  Could get a gopher to help?

You are already on your way. Me too got to go do my job that pays! Later?


----------

